# Aika village discussion thread



## manglegrove (Jul 30, 2020)

_What does it all mean...?_​
I feel like meta on the ACNH aika village will be a lot harder to find than meta on the NL version, so I'm making this thread so others can compile their theories. I'm going to be posting the few things I've been able to puzzle out below, so feel free to contribute if you have any ideas!

*EDIT*: man if you didnt like the island that's okay but i just made this thread to discuss potential story stuff with people who had theories about it, if you didnt like it make your own thread. i get not liking it but the purpose of this thread wasn't to say whether you liked it or not, just what you think it means

(warnings for potentially sensitive content below)


The story of Aika from the original is present in some form - a girl whose toxic home life, pressure to succeed, and the doll who is her only friend have all started to take over her life, taking her childhood from her. She feels constantly watched, signified by the eye imagery - and I believe the added house with the Aika head garden and the Aika fishing pond adds to this. I think she feels like she's being "cultivated" in some way for other people's purposes, rather than being allowed to be her own person. The doll is the only thing of hers that is actually hers, and even that is beginning to have a negative influence on her.
At least three of the villagers on the island are meant to represent Aika. The others, I'm not so sure about. I think the blue-haired woman might be her mom. The one with long and curly hair has her own little house - Aika's friend? An older sister? I can't quite puzzle her out yet. There's also the doctor, who feeds into another subplot on the island. I'm not sure how it's related to Aika, but I'll detail it below.

The island is made up of multiple smaller towns, each with their own ranks. Aika Village (D), where Aika's story is centralized; Erase Village (A), a town of scientific-looking things and meticulously arranged objects; Past Village (D), a dig site where figures in strange suits are looking for something; Frog Village (D), which I'll get into later; and Noisy Village (A), which seems to be focused around the girl with long curly hair. I'm not certain what they each symbolize, but I think it's worth noting that "Aika Village", Aika's town, is D-rank.
*Frogs* are present on the island as some kind of symbol of rebirth. In the doctor's house, there seems to be some kind of experiment being run that turns ordinary animals into villagers. I've seen elsewhere that this might be even more sinister - with humans being killed, then turned into frogs, who are then turned into villagers. I looked into frogs a little deeper and apparently the word "kaeru"/"frog" in Japanese is the same as the word for "return", so frogs are good luck. Not sure if this is relevant at all, though.
The otaku's house - the pink-haired character is some sort of collector (a ****ty google translate search translated to something like "horror spot collector"), and this seems interesting. is this a real person? the manifestation of aika's feelings of being commodified? and what is his basement prison?
There's a lot of imagery of what looks like fetuses, or at least baby skeletons. With the NL town, I saw theories that there may have been themes of miscarriage in it. Is it the same here?
The crab library...? I don't have any explanation for this one, I just wanted to point it out. Crab library.
There's some cat iconography present. What stood out to me the most was the little "shrine" at the front of the island that was surrounded by NMT. My own theory for this is that Aika lost a beloved pet of some kind (this cat) and it died, and the NMT signify her attempts to bring it back somehow
That's all I've got right now. I wasn't able to translate much of the Japanese text all that well, so I'd love to hear other people's interpretations!


----------



## tajikey (Jul 30, 2020)

All I know is that I didn't get it. It is cool to read that there's an elaborate back story to it.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jul 30, 2020)

I didn't visit the NL Aika village. What I thought was going in the NH one was a young girl who became a pop star and was stalked and eventually abducted/murdered? But then there's all these frogs and astronauts so idk lmao

All I have to say is that I loved this island. Loved the crab library and cow abduction room


----------



## RedPanda (Jul 30, 2020)

I feel like the New Leaf version was a little bit easier to interpret because it was simpler. There was a clearer narrative and because of the layout of the town, you could know where to start and where to finish. Each house had a gradual transition that was unnerving in a really powerful way. With this new version, the narrative is not as clear. There are some really compelling scenes throughout, but I am not sure how they all connect. I do really enjoy how the designer uses different things to create a sense of uneasiness. They do so with sound (all those stand mixers whirring frantically), they do so with texture (that intense static pattern), layout (claustrophobic set ups that make it difficult to move or easy to get lost), and context (objects put next to each other in a way that creates tension and confusion). In that sense the whole town, whether or not it is all understandable, is a great success in creating a sense of dread and discomfort. I spent a lot of time in this dream town today and I really enjoyed the unique experience.


----------



## loveclove (Jul 30, 2020)

tajikey said:


> All I know is that I didn't get it. It is cool to read that there's an elaborate back story to it.


I'm with you @tajikey 
I was totally lost on my visit earlier

	Post automatically merged: Jul 30, 2020



stickymice said:


> They do so with sound (all those stand mixers whirring frantically)


Oh boy I didn't know blenders could be creepy until today


----------



## Mick (Jul 30, 2020)

Well, it's uh. Different. Honestly walking around on this I don't wonder "what could the story be" but it's more of a "is this person okay?"

Some of the houses seem to be telling a story. That's neat, I wish they'd focused more on that so that they could have worked that out better. Unfortunately, a lot of it is just clutter. It doesn't help that most of the patterns seem to be photos ran through a pattern generator, leaving them nearly unrecognisable.

It's not scary or spooky to me, just odd. It's funny to see their collections of way too many climbing frames, socks and mismatched fossils because it's different but... why? The entire outside island bit is hard to navigate, and almost the entire island lags from the incredible amount of stuff.

Not my thing, I suppose.


----------



## Ginkgo (Jul 30, 2020)

Alright, I usually despise intentional horror/subversive or obscene themes in childrens games, but I'll always make an exception for my dear Aika.

This will be my placeholder post for my analysis and theories on the NH version because rn it's 5 am and I'm going to bed LOL. Will revisit the town tomorrow and write out all my thoughts here!


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 30, 2020)

I've only seen the Aika town of Nl and I remember being spooked by it and I remember the story revoled around a girl and her horrid childhood. The last thing I remember was she ultimately committed suicide leaving her red shoes on the beach but she took her whole family with them..


----------



## Miss Misty (Jul 30, 2020)

Well, I just went and I have no idea what it was all about, but it was a pretty interesting experience.


----------



## skarmoury (Jul 30, 2020)

I've mainly been leaning towards theories that the doll is more of a symbolism or manifestation of Aika. I've always wondered why Aika wore the same red clothes as a red doll would.
Was her mom the blue-haired one? I thought she was the one with pink clothing, though I might have mistaken it entirely. I'm basing this off of Aika's paintings because there were two paintings of a woman in pink.
The theory of humans being turned into frogs is interesting-- as frogs are a symbol of rebirth, I've been seeing everything as more of "rebirth" than hard science; the experimentations and such might be the creepy exaggeration of the concept of dying and being reborn. Idk. It's probably a symbolism of Aika's death and how she wants to be reborn maybe?
The cat iconography to me was the amalgam of all the popular villagers. I could distinguish cat ears (Raymond?) and sparkly blue eyes (Judy?) and the fact that the painting is surrounded with NMT convinces me that it's a symbol of how these popular villagers are overly demanded and priced. I'm pretty sure I've seen a similar photo of it before, though I can't find it now.


----------



## John Wick (Jul 31, 2020)

I didn't like the NL version, and have no intention of visiting an island version.


----------



## xara (Jul 31, 2020)

aika village was one of my favourite dream towns in new leaf - i visited it so many times and was so invested in the story and trying to understand what it all meant. despite it being a ‘horror town’, it never scared me - if anything, i found the story incredibly sad lmao.

i visited new horizons aika village island? this morning and uh,,, my entire visit consisted of me going “???” LMAO. ion have any clue about the ranked villages and the lab experiments or why there was a pile of nose drip accessories lmaoo. i still enjoyed my visit very much but i am Confused



Spoiler: spoilers?








the only thing i know is that i didn’t miss these eyes at all LMAO


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

John Wick said:


> I didn't like the NL version, and have no intention of visiting an island version.


;; What do you like mr.negative?


----------



## John Wick (Jul 31, 2020)

Milky star said:


> ;; What do you like mr.negative?


Calling people out like that was recently added as against the rules.

Don't attack me because I don't share your opinion on a certain town or island.

There are plenty of islands I like that I've been to visiting people on here.


----------



## Cosmic-chan (Jul 31, 2020)

John Wick said:


> Calling people out like that was recently added as against the rules.
> 
> Don't attack me because I don't share your opinion on a certain town or island.
> 
> There are plenty of islands I like that I've been to visiting people on here.


-v- at least you found something you like.


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jul 31, 2020)

Is it just me lol but I found that frog village and frog house completely adorable. ahahah


----------



## Bilaz (Jul 31, 2020)

Is it by the same creator as the original? :O
I'm not sure it would work without that wonderful 4 AM music though


----------



## RedPanda (Jul 31, 2020)

Bilaz said:


> Is it by the same creator as the original? :O
> I'm not sure it would work without that wonderful 4 AM music though



I have been wondering about this, actually. The original maker, as far as I know, never came forward to claim credit for their work. I have been wondering if this is a recreation with new additions by someone else, or if it's the same person.


----------



## Bilaz (Jul 31, 2020)

Yeah it just seems a bit odd to me that a new Aika village would just happen
and it seems far too easy to use the name just to get the fame really quickly :/


----------



## Lavulin98 (Jul 31, 2020)

Why is it so odd? Of course the same creator of the original new leaf town could pick up new horizons too.  this is their twitter https://twitter.com/a67502529  I believe it is the same creator!


----------



## nageki (Jul 31, 2020)

who else checked out the museum while here? it had some cool and FREAKY stuff in it as well, i think it was cool that garakku (creator) incorporated even the museum exhibits into the storytelling.

the art section was empty except for the painting of ophelia (remember how aika possibly drowned at the end of the nl village?)

the fossils section was uh...none of the fossils were completed, all were missing at least one piece. every fossil in the last room (with the mammoth/sabertooth/etc) was missing its skull. there are some WEIRD experiments going on on this island i am sure of it. those skull fossils all over the beach beside frog town and that skull being used in that evolution sequence in the laboratory house...eeugh god. what good storytelling

my additional Take is that it's a bit meta/fourth-wall-breaking in that the "horror village collector" character seems willing to do ANYTHING to maintain and add to their village collection (which is what this island consists of). see the aika to the left of his house saying "is other people's misery that much fun?" it seems to be a freaky mish-mash of several villages all together (frog, aika, past etc...the ranked ones) to the point where their data is getting corrupted - that glitched aika to the right of village collector's house, her greeting is like "do you wish to delete your save data?" and then that mossy well memorial in the back room...eueughh

horror village collector's greeting line is "next i want a cannibal village~" too. freaky stuff


----------



## icecreamcheese (Jul 31, 2020)

i think there is a reference  to the story of *Tanabata * -
the house with the bamboo sticks for wishes and the well in the side room
and the attic with the space theme -

"Tanabata originated from a Chinese legend called Qixi and was brought to *Japan* in the 8th century. This is the *story* of two lovers.
Princess Orihime, the seamstress, wove beautiful clothes by the heavenly river, represented by the *Milky Way"*





"On Tanabata, people write wishes on small pieces of colored paper called tanzaku and hang them on bamboo trees. These become beautiful wish trees. On the following day, the decorated trees are floated on a river or in the ocean and burned as an offering. There are many celebrations all over Japan, which also include parades, food stalls, colorful decorations, and fireworks."





"Tanabata originated from a Chinese legend called Qixi and was brought to Japan in the 8th century. This is the story of two lovers. Princess Orihime, the seamstress, wove beautiful clothes by the heavenly river, represented by the Milky Way. Because Orihime worked so hard weaving beautiful clothes, she became sad and despaired of ever finding love
-
that explains all the cloths all over the place and the river themes i guess?

" Orihime returned to her weaving. On the first day they were to be reunited, they found the river (Milky Way) to be too difficult to cross. Orihime became so despondent that a flock of magpies came and made a bridge for her"




" Her father, who was a God of the heavens, loved her dearly and arranged for her to meet Hikoboshi, the cow herder who lived on the other side of the Milky Way. The two fell in love instantly and married. Their love and devotion was so deep that Orihime stopped weaving and Hikoboshi allowed his cows to wander the heavens. "




this is the link i got the text from -
http://www.japan-suite.com/blog/2014/7/6/tanabata-story-of-two-star-crossed-lovers#:~:text=Tanabata originated from a Chinese,represented by the Milky Way.

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020






manglegrove said:


> _What does it all mean...?_​
> There's some cat iconography present. What stood out to me the most was the little "shrine" at the front of the island that was surrounded by NMT. My own theory for this is that Aika lost a beloved pet of some kind (this cat) and it died, and the NMT signify her attempts to bring it back somehow



i think ur right and i think the pet is the metaphor for  Princess Orihime failed love


----------



## Epod (Jul 31, 2020)

This sounds interesting! Does anyone have the code?


----------



## JellyBeans (Jul 31, 2020)

Epod said:


> This sounds interesting! Does anyone have the code?


DA-1182-7179-4326

checked it out the other day and while I was confused as hell it's so fun reading everyone's theories about it! I loved it in NL so i'm glad it's been redone for NH


----------



## nageki (Jul 31, 2020)

Epod said:


> This sounds interesting! Does anyone have the code?


here you go!! DA-1182-7179-4326
look up a video or summary of aika village from new leaf for context beforehand for full effect. i think it was The most popular horror village on there. and big warnings for both the island and village for themes of child abuse + pet death + body and medical horror so proceed with caution


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1288676420974030854


----------



## manglegrove (Jul 31, 2020)

An update: according to a post by the creator, they were trying to create a more "SCP Foundation-esque" atmosphere on the island, which is probably the reason for the strange experimentation themes. Apparently they're not 100% happy with the island, though, which might mean more updates in the future?

I also found another theory thread that involves the idea of clones and more theories on the adam and eve symbolism present on the island

	Post automatically merged: Jul 31, 2020



icecreamcheese said:


> i think there is a reference  to the story of *Tanabata * -
> the house with the bamboo sticks for wishes and the well in the side room
> and the attic with the space theme -
> 
> ...


I really love this theory! I was thinking a lot of this might have mythological ties, but I'm not well-versed in Japanese folklore so I wasn't sure


----------



## RedPanda (Jul 31, 2020)

Lavulin98 said:


> Why is it so odd? Of course the same creator of the original new leaf town could pick up new horizons too.  this is their twitter https://twitter.com/a67502529 I believe it is the same creator!



Looking at the Twitter account it seems like it is the same person! That's really cool. I always wondered about the person who made Aika.


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jul 31, 2020)

Below I am copypasting a sort of backstory/explanation written by a Bell Tree user that knows the creator of Aika Village. All credits go to:


			Explopyro
		

Remember that this is the backstory of the NEW LEAF town, not the New Horizons one. They are very similar, but I believe some things are a bit different.

Edit: I recently found out said OP lied about Aika Village and started spreading this rumor. Sorry for misleading everyone and contributing to the spread 

*Warning: Potentially very dark topics ahead. Proceed with caution. If you are sensitive, I recommend you don't read.
Also please note that the DA was posted in 2013 and may be outdated.*

Hi. I personally know the creator of aika village and I want to share with you all about the true story behind this village. I think this story deserves more recognition.

It is about the creator's life. Basically, it is about a girl who was raped and how she suffered from many disorders like schizophrenia, personality disorders, etc. I will explain more about the details below. This topic consists of sensitive subjects, just a heads up to you all.

When you first wake up inside the dream, you will see the strange black and white patterns on the ground allover the place. When you move around and look at these patterns, you will notice that they will make your eye vision a bit strange. This symbolizes the point of view in her eyes in her early childhood. She see's things... differently from others. Waking up from the bed to see these patterns symbolizes how she had awoken from child birth and every day of wakings as a baby, she developed disorders and grew up to learn and see things.. differently.

The disorders she developed was personality and schizophrenia.

There are flowers around the first house because she used to talk to flowers when she was a child. And because of her disorders, the flowers would talk back to her...

When you enter first house- there is a birthday cake and a present. Of course, this symbolizes her birthday. She got a doll for her birthday. The Mannequins symbolize her imaginary friends that she would hallucinate from schizophrenia, and her personality disorder as well. The present was her first doll, and she would hallucinate this doll talking to her just like the flowers.

Upstairs is her bedroom. She had many toys as a child, and she loved to paint (she had an art talent.) and she loved her mother very much. She had a pet dog and lived with her parents (she is an only child) which is why that is painted on the paintings displayed upstairs.

When you are walking in the direction to the 2nd house, things start to get a bit ugly... as she grew up she began to see things more differently and more.... scary. instead of the pretty flowers that used to talk to her, there are ugly weeds. This resembles how she grew up and began to see and hallucinate things differently. It seems that as she grew up... her disorders did as well. And the slow and scary change in environment in this town resembles this.

If you walked into the lost and found, there are tons of bee hives. This resembles how she used to talk to bees as well whenever she would talk to flowers.

When you enter the 2nd house- there is a maze. This resembles how her life became a maze as she grew up as a child and struggled with the disorders she had. The signs represent running away.

When you finish the maze of chairs, you enter a room and see all those dolls.... those resemble her toys. Because of her schizophrenia, she would hallucinate them with voices... they are turned around from you because in her hallucinations, they turned their backs on her and hated her. She hallucinated this because when she is stressed out, especially as a schizophrenic, she will hallucinate bad things and as a result, she hurt herself, whether it be physically or mentally. So from there, she hallucinated her dolls going against her as a way to hurt herself. At the time, she had no friends and her only friends were the voices that she heard in her toys. When you turn around, there are eyes on the wall that is looking at the dolls. This resemble her eyes. In these eyes, you see confusion... fear.. despair... and anger. All because her dolls hate her... and it hurts.

Upstairs, there is adam, eve and the snake. She put this in there because she grew up in the religion of jesus christ, and she would think that the reason why she lived horribly in her mind is because of eve, who she believed to be the first woman born on earth and also the first woman to disobey god and take the apple. She believed that because of this, every women will now be punished as well as her. She believed that she is being punished with disorders, and she believed that she was born a punishment to her mother because of the disorders she has and how she took it out on her family many times.... and in the basement, there is a party. All those dolls represents her imaginary friends/people and dolls she hallucinated voices from... The axe represents the terror behind this disorder.

Outside, dog houses are buried... because she killed her own dog from the stress she suffered with. The mittens that lay by the graves represent her hands.... because it is her hands that killed her dog.

On the beach there are shoes... because she developed severe depression and attempted suicide many many times.

In the 3rd house- there are book shelves and the doll... In this point of time, she is around her teen age. The books resemble how she would go around and read about her disorders and ways to treat it. The sound you hear in this room with book shelves resemble the scary screams she would hallucinate. If you find what item it is coming from, and if you notice, the more closer you get to it, the more high pitched it gets. This resembles how every time she attempted to get close to a treatment in her studies, she got very pressured and doubtful of finding a cure. The stress of all this pressure and doubt made her screaming hallucinations worse.

The room with the journal and papers resemble her diary pages and drawings... She looked at writing and journalism as a way to relieve the stress these disorders gave her.

Upstairs is her room in her teen years. The paintings displayed everywhere represents a drawing of herself. As an artist, she constantly drew herself because growing up with the disorders she had on her own and how she went against herself everytime, she thought that loving herself more would change that.

In the basement, there is a room.... the bed has a outline of a person. This resembles how she got raped. The doll is there to resemble her disorders and the tiny pink baby bed resembles how she suffered with pregnancy from this rape... the doll that sits in front of it resembles how she lost her mind from her disorders and out of fear and stress, got a miss-carriage purposely.

In the 4th house- the house is messy. This resembles how messy her life became. Upstairs she crosses everyone out in the paintings because she realized that she went through all of this alone. Down stairs in the room behind the dresser... stands the doll, heads and the mannequin. This resembles her and her imaginary friends in her head went through this... all alone.

All the animals houses have dolls because it represents how her disorders (the doll) got in the way of getting along with people. But if you notice, one house, which contains no dolls at all resembles her best friend that was there for her through all of this... the only person who was close to her. His house is space themed because in the real life, her best friend loves space.

I hope I explained this well. if you want to see the town or havent heard of it, you can see it here:

2600-0218-7298


----------



## niconii (Jul 31, 2020)

Seeing this on twitter, it’s the first island I’ve visited! I played New Leaf but didn’t recall using the dream suite feature of the game so I don’t know anything about the original Aika village.
I didn’t really think the island was scary, more sad really. I also wasn’t able to roam around so much because I didn’t really know which direction to go so I didn’t get to see the other houses aha ;;
I was able to go to two houses, I think and going through them without prior knowledge I didn’t really know what to think but reading the theories here I think I somehow get them better now?
Also!! The science-y frog room which was interesting. Probably my favorite out of all the things I’ve seen while I was visiting.


----------



## rubyrubert (Jul 31, 2020)

@FRANS_PLAYER i remember that post, but i dislike how the OP was lying about him knowing the creator instead of it being his own personal theory


----------



## FRANS_PLAYER (Jul 31, 2020)

rubyrubert said:


> @FRANS_PLAYER i remember that post, but i dislike how the OP was lying about him knowing the creator instead of it being his own personal theory


I had no idea :/


----------



## udinafrog (Aug 1, 2020)

Oh, I like reading theories! I visited the island the other day and it was so like a weird disturbing dream. The creator put so much effort and time into it. And to think that it comes back since NL! I hadn't caught the possible references to Tanabata... Interesting! And the significance of the toys not facing her in that room, or the red shoes on the beach... I should make another visit soon. 
At first I thought it was just some images that made you think or represented concepts, like the scene with the bed and the alarm clocks, or the popular villager with the nmt tickets as a pop star, but then, things got so much darker. 
I got to see a youtube video of the NL Aika village and that was interesting too.


----------



## shuba (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm really interested in theories on this one. 

I felt like it had a lot of "meta", breaking the fourth wall of Animal Crossing as a game. 
The two most "obvious" parts were the villager/nook mile ticket symbols and the house with the Nintendo Switches and TVs in it, and Aikas glitched house with circuit boards showing through the floor and the Aika squareroot² dialogue.

It felt like someone was trying to come up with a new horror village, having the popular Aika story, an abduction story (??), an alien story, and so on... and rating all of these different concepts, toying with the ingame villagers feelings just for entertainment. And the villager stuff, with the somewhat straightforward throwing Nook Miles tickets at a Judyraymond, and the weird experimentation of killing humans (possibly trying to turn them into villagers?) and turning frogs into frog villagers? Trying to create a bug villager? And the basement with the abomination behind bars in it?? You see all the frog villagers that have been "artificially created" like this living in the town, but one of them seems to have died (Lily)? You have other signs of "evolution", like the snapping turtle that transforms from being a model into a real turtle?

On the other hand, you have a lot of nice new rooms for the Aika story itself, which seems to be the most fleshed out out of all the different themes in the town, and stuff that I just had no idea what to make of, like the crabs. And stealing Isabelles socks??

I don't know, this version is extremely difficult to understand lol


nageki said:


> who else checked out the museum while here? it had some cool and FREAKY stuff in it as well, i think it was cool that garakku (creator) incorporated even the museum exhibits into the storytelling.
> 
> the art section was empty except for the painting of ophelia (remember how aika possibly drowned at the end of the nl village?)
> 
> the fossils section was uh...none of the fossils were completed, all were missing at least one piece. every fossil in the last room (with the mammoth/sabertooth/etc) was missing its skull. there are some WEIRD experiments going on on this island i am sure of it. those skull fossils all over the beach beside frog town and that skull being used in that evolution sequence in the laboratory house...eeugh god. what good storytelling


That's really cool, I didn't catch that.



nageki said:


> my additional Take is that it's a bit meta/fourth-wall-breaking in that the "horror village collector" character seems willing to do ANYTHING to maintain and add to their village collection (which is what this island consists of). see the aika to the left of his house saying "is other people's misery that much fun?" it seems to be a freaky mish-mash of several villages all together (frog, aika, past etc...the ranked ones) to the point where their data is getting corrupted - that glitched aika to the right of village collector's house, her greeting is like "do you wish to delete your save data?" and then that mossy well memorial in the back room...eueughh


Yeah, this is along the lines of what I'm thinking.


----------



## xsopants (Oct 28, 2020)

The crab library and the "I want a cannibal island next" are references to Hitokui Island. The creators of Aika Island and Hitokui island are friends and there are references to each other's islands in their islands. Hitokui Island is a cannibal island and in Japan, crabs are thought to be reincarnated souls of victims of cannibalism, hence the crab library. For Halloween, Aika has a house on Hitokui island, you can check it out at this dream address: DA-4088-8875-3480.
My theory about the lore of the new island is that the collector is compiling islands on to one island, very meta like others have said. There are multiple stories coexisting together on the island, Aika is just one of them.


----------

